
Show HN: Self Host the Internet - archivist1
https://github.com/dosyago/22120.git
======
Awelton
This is neat. As a data hoarder I thank/hate you for this.

------
skuthus
This is amazing work. If this is yours, well done.

~~~
archivist1
Thank you. it is mine. how can I get companies to pay me for this?

------
max93
What’s the purpose for it?

